# Great MW3 advert.



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.complex.com/video-games/...live-action-modern-ware-3-trailer-into-action


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Z Benjamin Z (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I just saw that on tv made me laugh when the Bouncing Betty goes off


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

Awesome advert!


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

He is a legend. So funny.


----------

